# Ford trucks 350



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking for a new one what dealers have the best prices diesel is what I am looking for loaded , do not need a duelley , what can I expect to pay OTD


----------



## mmcclure9 (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a great experience with Maxwell Ford in Austin when I bought my old F250 couple of years ago


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

Loaded as in platinum, king ranch?
Mid 60s


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Platinum is touching $70k + if I recall? That's sticker... 

My Lariat 250 stickered for $62k and the 350 was $1k more. King Ranch is $64-67k

Check with CKalltheway. Believe he's in ford sales or dealership related.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

My truck had a $63k sticker and I paid $49k for my truck. You might even find a MY12 which can be had much cheaper.

Not sure where you are located but I would call Ryan Ford in Sealy. You will not be sorry you did. I have bought 2 trucks there and sent countless people there whom have all been very satisfied. 

Talk to Curtis Markland.


----------



## bigstix66 (Jan 27, 2012)

Paid 60,000 for my 2013 lariat dually fx4 it has every bell and whistle and now I'm in it about 70,000 with lift and ****..


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

54k or so for loaded out King Ranch 4x4. Platinum should be somewhere around there as well. lariat and xlt will be cheaper but i dont know by how much since i never looked at those. it will all depend on the options you want.

i had a no BS experience with Maxwell in Austin when i purchased my last truck and they were the cheapest in this area.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Give me a shot I will earn your business I am in Angleton at Gulf Coast Ford !!! shoot me a PM or call me at 979-922-9534 !!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

The 14,000 off sticker that dslpower is posting is not realistic unless the dealership is lowballing the trade in. There is not that much rebate and discount to give away. Unless you currently own a ford ranger then you get an additional 1500 but still not gonna get no 14,000 off sticker. I sell 20-25 cars and trucks a month for ford and have for 15+ years. I will shoot you an honest quote and have already sold several 2 coolers.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

CKALLTHEWAY said:


> The 14,000 off sticker that dslpower is posting is not realistic unless the dealership is lowballing the trade in. There is not that much rebate and discount to give away. Unless you currently own a ford ranger then you get an additional 1500 but still not gonna get no 14,000 off sticker. I sell 20-25 cars and trucks a month for ford and have for 15+ years. I will shoot you an honest quote and have already sold several 2 coolers.


It is very realistic, just a matter of dealing. They did not low ball either of my trades, in fact I got a fair trade on one truck and more than I was promised on the other truck.

I have seen some truck dealerships offer up to $15k off sticker only to have them wavier on the trade value and then not honor their advertised price or only have 1 or 2 trucks and they are not top tier trucks.

Ryan Ford is probably one of the best dealerships that I have ever worked with and would recommend them to anyone. I will also buy all my vehicles from there as long as they will continue to deal with me as they have.

I am sure you work for a great place. I have heard good things about Gulf Coast Ford from others, so kudos to you for working for one of the better dealerships out there.


----------



## codyb (May 12, 2012)

I purchased my F250 from Ryan Ford in April. I did not get as good a deal as DSL got but they did beat everyone else. My sticker was 62K and OTD for 50K. It was the best buying experience I have ever had. Just call or email several dealerships and see what they offer you. Good luck and post some pics when you pick her up!!


----------



## TxRENEGADE12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Picked my 13' Lariat 6.7 4x4 for 46k at Autonation in Katy. Shopped online and picked out the one I wanted. Got 15k off sticker since they were rolling out the 14's.


----------



## KW (Jan 25, 2006)

If you don't mind driving check out the Ford stores in Madisonville and Vernon, TX as well as Blue Bonnet in New Braunfels. I've heard good things about Madisonville. I almost drove to Vernon before I found one at Blue Bonnet.


----------



## Po boy's (Mar 16, 2010)

*BEWARE!*Don't waste your time with Gulf Coast Ford they will just lowball your trade in to meet another dealers price! Just got done doing that with them a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Ryan Ford is in fact a very good dealership I too have heard the same about them !!! They like us here at Gulf Coast Ford don't have all the addendum stuff added to the trucks like paint protection and fabric protection. The best way to know you are getting the best deal is to ask for an out the door quote and to clarify what rebates it takes to get to that quote. Then get an number on your truck always take your truck to the dealership you are gonna do business with and let them visually appraise it that way its a firm number for both partys. Let me know if I can help you in any way. It also matters on your sales person a good sales person can make all the difference in the world.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Ask them what the invoice price is, then ask how much under invoice are they going to sell it for, get into that dealer holdback.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> Ask them what the invoice price is, then ask how much under invoice are they going to sell it for, get into that dealer holdback.


car dealers usually have multiple "invoice" prices, just saying:wink:


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

It all boils down to buying a vehicle from the person you trust !! If you think that the dealership you are dealing with is not being honest don't buy from them. We all pay the same for the trucks and I will show the invoice to anyone. There is only one invoice and its printed off of FMCDEALER it comes from ford not from the dealership.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> car dealers usually have multiple "invoice" prices, just saying:wink:


True but Ford's system is easy enough to figure out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## AnahuacMudflat (May 4, 2013)

I bought a 13 250 xl crew cab diesel 4x4 in July from Baytown Ford. This was a 48k sticker and and they came off 10,500 and was more than fair on my trade. They gave me 1000 more than I was shooting for. So I would think on 60-65k truck they would have more room to play. Hope this helps


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Couple months ago I bought a 2013 Platinum F350 SRW from Planet Ford. I know most people do not like them but I was treated well. I got $13K off the sticker price ($65,500) and a fair deal on my trade.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Texas sells more trucks than any state in the union. Therefore dealers get huge discounts when filling inventories so the best time to buy a truck is right after the first of the year. Don't let any salesman tell you anything about the inner workings of things because they won't tell you the whole truth, that's how they make money. Own the salesman or walk. You'll find someone that needs to sell a truck that's the trick.

Biggie


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

2013 f-250 XL with the 6.2 gas, 4x4, crew cab..40,340 sticker, down to 31,240.00. then I traded in my old truck. I have fully dressed with replacement Ranch hand bumpers, G/N hitch, bedliner,tool box/headache rack, 2700 for all that. Much less than I could have got a diesel off the lot.
Sames in corpus made that deal on a gas truck.


----------



## silentpardner (Aug 4, 2013)

I recommend Lief Johnson Truck City ford. I bought a 2013 F-350 SRW 4x4 crewcab XLT from them earlier this year, and I was completely satisfied with both the deal and the no-hassle dealing. I bought a 2012 F-150 from Maxwell the year before. I will always do business at Truck City from now on.
I always use Truck City for service now for both my pickups, last time I got the routine oil change and inspection done at Maxwell, I got 1 mile down the road and the truck quit due to an O2 sensor wire, had to get a loaner to get home! I suspect technician doing the work of careless treatment of the sensor housing causing the whole incident. All my personal vehicles are Fords, they now get serviced at Truck City.
See Bob Long at Truck City on I-35 north feeder across from Cabelas in Buda.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

Its very interesting reading all the different versions of the best way to buy a vehicle. I have been a salesman my whole life and have retained my customers over and over and over again. The best way to buy a truck is to buy from someone you trust and that makes you feel good about spending 40-50,000 on your new vehicle and some one who will be there after the sale. The business is no way near as complex as a lot of these post make it seem. There are a lot of great Dealerships and great salespeople so when you find one you like stick with them and don't be stolen by a dealership offering you an extra 500 off. In the long run that person that made the buying experience nice was worth way more than that 500 dollar discount.
CK


----------

